# Marriott Will Only Accept Flex Points in Merger



## andysnovel (Aug 25, 2019)

Star Options will not get you access to new Marriott Merger Program. Marriott will only allow flex owners to participate. Mandatory Resort owners will be excluded from trading into Marriott. Interval will be the mediator, the conduit for trading into Marriott’s Family of Timeshare Companies, Westin, Sheridan etc. This was presented at my Owner update today at SBP by a “Marriott” Rep and a Vistana Rep. I was shown a sample points chart that will be used across the board for all Marriott Properties. They wanted me to convert my mandatory 81,000 SO to flex points at a “discounted” rate, to add to my existing flex points. The so called Marriott Vacation Club Rep flubbed a few basic MVC resale questions I asked him, he had trouble describing the “junk” fees on a resale. He also made it sound like legacy owners did not exist. I noticed the universal flex points usage chart had a title that read “Options Conversion Chart”, I am guessing that this is the same chart Interval uses when folks trade into Interval, not some new flex points chart of the future. What a sham, I have attended many presentations, but this is a new low, I am calling Marriott tomorrow and complaining about this fraudulent presentation. That Marriott Rep never came back to my table, because I basically called him out. The Vistana Rep tried selling me a package with 30,000 less star options that I currently own, which would have cost me $13,000. I walked out of there in complete disgust. What happens to folks that don’t understand how Marriott works?? I have been following both Vistana and Marriot Tugg Forums, thank you Tug for giving me a wonderful ts education.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Aug 25, 2019)

This seems unworkable to me.

The reason it seems unworkable is that the only Vistana inventory that DC point owners will be able to reserve is what is in the flex trust pools.  There cannot be too much at this point -- the only legacy resorts VOI's that would be in the flex trust are those that owners "upgraded" to flex options which is not many.  So Marriott owners would not have access to very much inventory, at least at the outset.

And it would be a disaster for flex trust owners.  Now they would have to compete with the entire Marriott DC world for those few prime (e.g. ski) weeks in the trusts.  Unless there was a preference period for the flex trust owners.  In which case there would be nothing at all for the Marriott DC owners.

This would be a lose/lose.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 25, 2019)

Obviously anything at this point is BS (Bountiful Speculation). Why was there a rep from Vistana and another from Marriott? It seems the reps would say anything to get you to buy Flex.


----------



## cubigbird (Aug 25, 2019)

The timeshare salesman lips were moving.  You received nothing in writing.


----------



## SteelerGal (Aug 26, 2019)

It makes sense that the offer is FlexOptions only.  Hoping that they would offer an enrollment option for resale.  I guess time will tell.


----------



## pchung6 (Aug 26, 2019)

It doesn’t make sense at all. Flex has all of these unsold weeks and that’s why they want owners to trade in. How about these St. John or Harborside weeks? I think these are what MVC owners would be interested to trade for.


----------



## andysnovel (Aug 26, 2019)

pchung6 said:


> It doesn’t make sense at all. Flex has all of these unsold weeks and that’s why they want owners to trade in. How about these St. John or Harborside weeks? I think these are what MVC owners would be interested to trade for.


If you figure the only thing they have to sell right now is Sheridan Flex, they will try to find away to justify me buying more. The best lies are mixed with a little bit of truth. I have no doubt that Interval will be involved somehow in the internal exchanges between the various clubs. My guess is the “Marriott” Rep was actually a Vistana Rep chosen for the role, just the way he flubbed my questions told me that. The Vistana Rep had a script to follow, my questions to her threw her off the rails. There were sales rep sitting at table next to us, smiling and laughing their heads off when I challenged some of the statements made by both reps. Pchung6, you are right, it makes no sense in so many different ways.


----------



## DannyTS (Aug 26, 2019)

lies, damned lies, and owners updates.


----------



## Sicksir (Aug 26, 2019)

I had a similar type of presentation. The rep was making assumptions about what the new program would entail without any true basis for fact. He was giving me his opinion about how many points I would get in the new Marriott system based on my current SOs without anything concrete in writing. His pitch was to get me into Nanea and retro my 2 bed at WKORV. Came out of it feeling more confused than anything, but realizing I wanted another EOY 1 bed so I contacted Syed right away


----------



## SteelerGal (Aug 26, 2019)

Since MVC focus is points, it makes sense to offer Flex to the uneducated.  Actually it’s not just MVC, all the other major TS Systems, except for HGVC, are now selling a points System.  
Now it was the Office fault for not having a better trained rep handle your presentation.


----------



## CPNY (Aug 26, 2019)

I’ve been saying it would go through interval. Too bad the speculation I and many others have thrown out there are probably about as credible as what the “reps” told you on your owner update.


----------



## CPNY (Aug 26, 2019)

pchung6 said:


> It doesn’t make sense at all. Flex has all of these unsold weeks and that’s why they want owners to trade in. How about these St. John or Harborside weeks? I think these are what MVC owners would be interested to trade for.


I’m wondering if the inventory that was always held back for Atlantis to use to be booked through their website will be available for a new program. I would welcome that, as that would leave harborside availability in vistana alone and avail for star options booking. That works for me.


----------



## CPNY (Aug 26, 2019)

andysnovel said:


> If you figure the only thing they have to sell right now is Sheridan Flex, they will try to find away to justify me buying more. The best lies are mixed with a little bit of truth. I have no doubt that Interval will be involved somehow in the internal exchanges between the various clubs. My guess is the “Marriott” Rep was actually a Vistana Rep chosen for the role, just the way he flubbed my questions told me that. The Vistana Rep had a script to follow, my questions to her threw her off the rails. There were sales rep sitting at table next to us, smiling and laughing their heads off when I challenged some of the statements made by both reps. Pchung6, you are right, it makes no sense in so many different ways.


I’ve maintained II being involved as well. I don’t think a true merged program is coming just yet. I think that will take a bit longer. I’m looking for priority exchange in II first. Rather than Vistana having priority to vistana only and MVC priority to MVC only look for joint priority in a deposit and exchange situation. That’s must my guess, based on nothing other than, it’s an easy way to welcome your owners across all brands and the ability to sell them into a new program in the future. 

Some may push back and say, “why buy into a new program if you have priority though interval exchange”? I would push back and say, for the same reason why people enrolled their weeks into the DC program or now buy into the DC program instead of buying resale weeks for much less. TWT (time will tell)


----------



## gravitar (Aug 27, 2019)

I had s presentation at SBP in May. The Vistana rep brought over a Marriott rep who immediately lied about how things currently work. When I responded with facts he stood up, gave me a dirty look and stormed away. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Helios (Aug 27, 2019)

It's not you, it's him.  Let him keep his dignity.


----------



## pchung6 (Sep 3, 2019)

It happened to me too. Vistana sales rep wanted to convert my 2 annual SVV deeds of 162000 staroptions to EOY 148100 Nanea for $37k. I was laughing so loud in the presentation and that guy didn’t come back, then a lady did a short survey and kicked us out.


----------



## DannyTS (Sep 3, 2019)

andysnovel said:


> Star Options will not get you access to new Marriott Merger Program. Marriott will only allow flex owners to participate. Mandatory Resort owners will be excluded from trading into Marriott. Interval will be the mediator, the conduit for trading into Marriott’s Family of Timeshare Companies, Westin, Sheridan etc. This was presented at my Owner update today at SBP by a “Marriott” Rep and a Vistana Rep. I was shown a sample points chart that will be used across the board for all Marriott Properties. They wanted me to convert my mandatory 81,000 SO to flex points at a “discounted” rate, to add to my existing flex points. The so called Marriott Vacation Club Rep flubbed a few basic MVC resale questions I asked him, he had trouble describing the “junk” fees on a resale. He also made it sound like legacy owners did not exist. I noticed the universal flex points usage chart had a title that read “Options Conversion Chart”, I am guessing that this is the same chart Interval uses when folks trade into Interval, not some new flex points chart of the future. What a sham, I have attended many presentations, but this is a new low, I am calling Marriott tomorrow and complaining about this fraudulent presentation. That Marriott Rep never came back to my table, because I basically called him out. The Vistana Rep tried selling me a package with 30,000 less star options that I currently own, which would have cost me $13,000. I walked out of there in complete disgust. What happens to folks that don’t understand how Marriott works?? I have been following both Vistana and Marriot Tugg Forums, thank you Tug for giving me a wonderful ts education.


I find this scenario one of the least likely because all those that bought weeks from Vistana would be left out. Some of these flex programs are just a couple of years old. What company would exclude all the members who purchased right prior to the flex? This would divide the Vistana owners into 2 classes and it would be a PR nightmare for Marriott. Sorry Vistana sales people, I do not think it is going to happen even if this would be your dream scenario.


----------



## r1lee (Sep 3, 2019)

We just had ours at lagunamar and nothing like that.  They wanted us to enroll both of our units into flex. 148k kierland and 81k svv. With the purchase of 44k lagunamar.


----------



## pchung6 (Sep 3, 2019)

r1lee said:


> We just had ours at lagunamar and nothing like that.  They wanted us to enroll both of our units into flex. 148k kierland and 81k svv. With the purchase of 44k lagunamar.


Do you mean they will retro both of your WKV and SVV by an 44k Westin Lagunamar purchase? How much they asked for 44k?


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 3, 2019)

pchung6 said:


> Do you mean they will retro both of your WKV and SVV by an 44k Westin Lagunamar purchase? How much they asked for 44k?


I suspect it was with the purchase of 44,000 Westin Aventuras points.


----------



## r1lee (Sep 3, 2019)

pchung6 said:


> Do you mean they will retro both of your WKV and SVV by an 44k Westin Lagunamar purchase? How much they asked for 44k?



Correct they wanted to retro both. $19k after my 10% discount and my explorer package discount.


----------



## SteelerGal (Sep 3, 2019)

r1lee said:


> Correct they wanted to retro both. $19k after my 10% discount and my explorer package discount.


What would be the MF?  Curious.


----------



## pchung6 (Sep 3, 2019)

SteelerGal said:


> What would be the MF?  Curious.


If it is Westin Aventuras, it will be $0.0157 per pt.  So 44000 x 0.0157 = $690.8.


----------



## CarpeDiem65 (Oct 21, 2019)

Did an Owners Update today at WDW. They are only offering Flex. Per prior posts, they are stating that Flex will likely be the only way to access Marriott properties through the upcoming combined Marriott/Vistana program which the salespeople said would be rolled out in Q1 2020. I guess we’ll see. To the salespeople’s credit they did not speculate on conversion rates or whether there would be an option for VO's to access the combined program. We were out of there pretty quick and picked up 25,000 Bonvoy Points for our time.


----------



## JIMinNC (Oct 22, 2019)

CarpeDiem65 said:


> Did an Owners Update today at WDW. They are only offering Flex. Per prior posts, they are stating that Flex will likely be the only way to access Marriott properties through the upcoming combined Marriott/Vistana program which the salespeople said would be rolled out in Q1 2020. I guess we’ll see. To the salespeople’s credit they did not speculate on conversion rates or whether there would be an option for VO's to access the combined program. We were out of there pretty quick and picked up 25,000 Bonvoy Points for our time.



Marriott Vacations Worldwide executives said in their official October 4 Investor Day presentation that the first phase of the linkage between Marriott Vacation Club and the former Vistana programs would not be announced until "mid-to-late 2020" and would involve a "common points currency". I think your sales rep was spinning to make a sale.

See this thread for more https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...e-investor-day-presentation-october-4.296151/


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 22, 2019)

I feel we need to wait and see; what will truly happen after October 2020.


----------



## bogey21 (Oct 22, 2019)

JIMinNC said:


> Marriott Vacations Worldwide executives said in their official October 4 Investor Day presentation that the first phase of the linkage between Marriott Vacation Club and the former Vistana programs would not be announced until "mid-to-late 2020"...



If ever there was a time to buy nothing, this is it...

George


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 22, 2019)

bogey 21, I totally agree. I am holding, what I have until next fall or winter. No new purchases.


----------



## andysnovel (Oct 22, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> bogey 21, I totally agree. I am holding, what I have until next fall or winter. No new purchases.


I agree as well, by next year we will all know what the playing field is all about and what monies it will take to get fully in the game.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 22, 2019)

Though those willing to take the risk, could also be rewarded handsomely. Or they could be leff holding on to something they can't get rid of...


----------



## Da5id (Nov 18, 2019)

Haven't kept up with TUG for awhile but at WKV now. Would it be fair to say that if I don't have any interest in converting to flex or otherwise changing our current ownership status at WKV there isn't much point in attending an Owner Update?  It sounds like there is still a lot uncertainty in the Marriott merger.


----------



## jabberwocky (Nov 18, 2019)

Da5id said:


> Haven't kept up with TUG for awhile but at WKV now. Would it be fair to say that if I don't have any interest in converting to flex or otherwise changing our current ownership status at WKV there isn't much point in attending an Owner Update?  It sounds like there is still a lot uncertainty in the Marriott merger.



Only reason to attend would be if the incentive is greater than the value of your time.  The sales agent won't have any great insight as to MVC/Vistana plans.


----------



## Da5id (Nov 18, 2019)

Haven't kept up with TUG for awhile but at WKV now. Would it be fair to say that if I don't have any interest in converting to flex or otherwise changing our current ownership status at WKV there isn't much point in attending an Owner Update?  It sounds like there is still a lot uncertainty in the Marriott merger.


----------



## NOLA Sweetie (Nov 21, 2019)

andysnovel said:


> Star Options will not get you access to new Marriott Merger Program. Marriott will only allow flex owners to participate. Mandatory Resort owners will be excluded from trading into Marriott. Interval will be the mediator, the conduit for trading into Marriott’s Family of Timeshare Companies, Westin, Sheridan etc. This was presented at my Owner update today at SBP by a “Marriott” Rep and a Vistana Rep. I was shown a sample points chart that will be used across the board for all Marriott Properties. They wanted me to convert my mandatory 81,000 SO to flex points at a “discounted” rate, to add to my existing flex points. The so called Marriott Vacation Club Rep flubbed a few basic MVC resale questions I asked him, he had trouble describing the “junk” fees on a resale. He also made it sound like legacy owners did not exist. I noticed the universal flex points usage chart had a title that read “Options Conversion Chart”, I am guessing that this is the same chart Interval uses when folks trade into Interval, not some new flex points chart of the future. What a sham, I have attended many presentations, but this is a new low, I am calling Marriott tomorrow and complaining about this fraudulent presentation. That Marriott Rep never came back to my table, because I basically called him out. The Vistana Rep tried selling me a package with 30,000 less star options that I currently own, which would have cost me $13,000. I walked out of there in complete disgust. What happens to folks that don’t understand how Marriott works?? I have been following both Vistana and Marriott Tugg Forums, thank you Tug for giving me a wonderful ts education.


I am glad you made this post. I am sitting here realizing that we got duped when we moved to the new "Sheraton Flex" so we would be able to use the new Marriott system. The problem is, we still paid over $20K to buy into the new system. Prior to that we owned Sheraton Vistana Villages, Sheraton Desert Oasis an Westin Lugunamar. We now pay alot more in fees and have less star options. I don't know that I can fix getting conned.  Help!


----------



## jabberwocky (Nov 22, 2019)

NOLA Sweetie said:


> I am glad you made this post. I am sitting here realizing that we got duped when we moved to the new "Sheraton Flex" so we would be able to use the new Marriott system. The problem is, we still paid over $20K to buy into the new system. Prior to that we owned Sheraton Vistana Villages, Sheraton Desert Oasis an Westin Lugunamar. We now pay alot more in fees and have less star options. I don't know that I can fix getting conned.  Help!



How long ago did you trade into Flex?


----------



## jimandelise (Nov 23, 2019)

Not what I was told from the Marriott update.  I general idea was the Vistana Points would be accepted into MVC on an annual deposit basis.  Since the majority of Vistana owners are not flex owners this means that Marriott will not have access to those resorts.. I think not.


----------



## JIMinNC (Nov 24, 2019)

jimandelise said:


> Not what I was told from the Marriott update.  I general idea was the Vistana Points would be accepted into MVC on an annual deposit basis.  Since the majority of Vistana owners are not flex owners this means that Marriott will not have access to those resorts.. I think not.



Pretty much *anything* you hear from a Marriott or Vistana "update" is little more than speculation on the part of the sales reps, designed to help them make the sale. The only "facts" we have is what Marriott Vacations Worldwide has disclosed in their corporate investor presentations - namely that they will announce a "common points currency" to facilitate bookings between legacy MVC and legacy Vistana sometime in mid-to-late 2020. After that, they plan to transition to selling only one points product across all brands, but no time frame was given for that second phase. That is the only information we truly know, as information presented by executive management to investors is legally regulated with severe penalties for false representations.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 29, 2019)

I was told this morning at a presentation at SVV that Vistana Signature Network would be going away. Somehow this was interpreted to something about the licensing agreement not being renewed and that it was announced in May. I have yet to find it and I challenged the rep to give me the link. After a round and round, they never really provided a link but pointed me to the VAC website and something from May 2019. The only licensing agreement issue I am aware of was from last year when Marriott Vacation Club renewed their agreement with Marriott International and Vistana did not. The new deal gave great concessions to Marriott Vacation Club and kind of left Vistana out to lunch, which I think somewhat forced ILG's hand in selling to VAC. The presentation got a little tense when I called them out on it and told the rep not to tell people that VSN would be going away when they had no known facts to back it up and it was based on speculation. I also asked how their developer owners would feel when told VSN was no longer and they no longer had use of StarOptions to book and either only owned a floating or fixed week or they could pay to join whatever new program is concocted. The rep then also said that when they heard about this that they bought in to Flex. I said "you should never buy out of fear". Hopefully we end up with the points we were promised. I am usually quite mellow in these presentations, but I don't like them telling people something where they have not facts to back it up.


----------



## DannyTS (Nov 29, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> I was told this morning at a presentation at SVV that Vistana Signature Network would be going away.


 Possibly. But the main questions still remain unanswered: 1) when 2) how will the voluntary resale owners be impacted (if at all)


----------



## GregT (Nov 29, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> I was told this morning at a presentation at SVV that Vistana Signature Network would be going away. Somehow this was interpreted to something about the licensing agreement not being renewed and that it was announced in May. I have yet to find it and I challenged the rep to give me the link. After a round and round, they never really provided a link but pointed me to the VAC website and something from May 2019. The only licensing agreement issue I am aware of was from last year when Marriott Vacation Club renewed their agreement with Marriott International and Vistana did not. The new deal gave great concessions to Marriott Vacation Club and kind of left Vistana out to lunch, which I think somewhat forced ILG's hand in selling to VAC. The presentation got a little tense when I called them out on it and told the rep not to tell people that VSN would be going away when they had no known facts to back it up and it was based on speculation. I also asked how their developer owners would feel when told VSN was no longer and they no longer had use of StarOptions to book and either only owned a floating or fixed week or they could pay to join whatever new program is concocted. The rep then also said that when they heard about this that they bought in to Flex. I said "you should never buy out of fear". Hopefully we end up with the points we were promised. I am usually quite mellow in these presentations, but I don't like them telling people something where they have not facts to back it up.


Way to give them hell, Jeremy.  I bet they don’t hear that very often!

Best,

Greg


----------



## CPNY (Dec 3, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> Though those willing to take the risk, could also be rewarded handsomely. Or they could be leff holding on to something they can't get rid of...


My HRA sale finally went through and I have no more VOI with HRA. It’s out of my account. All I have is mandatory SVV VOI’s. Let’s see if I made the right choice. Not having HRA any longer is a burden of a high MF off my back. I don’t mind the SVV ownerships. I feel like I can unload those easy this year if need be. The EOYO Bella 2bd at 81K and the lockout are the first on the chopping block lol.


----------



## Moontrekker (Jan 28, 2020)

I did an owner update last week at Sheraton Vistana Villages (24Jan20).  The Marriott rep was the rudest salesperson I think I've ever encountered.  Said that the only people who don't upgrade to the newest program are essentially emotional ninies or just stubborn.  He inferred that my SVN membership was an old Chevy and he was selling BMWs... but maybe an old Chevy is ok for some people (insinuating that I'm a podunk Chevy guy if I don't want his Beemer).  He painted the picture that 85% of owners are converting into the Marriott system and that those who don't will be left trading a small number of units with each other in an ever diminishing pool.  He also said the current Vistana trading system will be gone by August of this year, and Vistana owners will not have access to Marriott properties except through Interval International.  I told him and his boss that they are giving Marriott a very bad name with such policies/practices.  They had nothing more to say.  If it ends up that I loose my SVN trading capabilities, I guess I'll just use II.... but I won't give a nickle to Marriott.


----------



## MommaBear (Jan 28, 2020)

Moontrekker said:


> I did an owner update last week at Sheraton Vistana Villages (24Jan20).  The Marriott rep was the rudest salesperson I think I've ever encountered.  Said that the only people who don't upgrade to the newest program are essentially emotional ninies or just stubborn.  He inferred that my SVN membership was an old Chevy and he was selling BMWs... but maybe an old Chevy is ok for some people (insinuating that I'm a podunk Chevy guy if I don't want his Beemer).  He painted the picture that 85% of owners are converting into the Marriott system and that those who don't will be left trading a small number of units with each other in an ever diminishing pool.  He also said the current Vistana trading system will be gone by August of this year, and Vistana owners will not have access to Marriott properties except through Interval International.  I told him and his boss that they are giving Marriott a very bad name with such policies/practices.  They had nothing more to say.  If it ends up that I loose my SVN trading capabilities, I guess I'll just use II.... but I won't give a nickle to Marriott.


Sounds like the same rep we had who chased us down the hallway yelling "you'll be leaving your grandkids a black and white TV instead of color".


----------



## SteelerGal (Jan 28, 2020)

Moontrekker said:


> I did an owner update last week at Sheraton Vistana Villages (24Jan20).  The Marriott rep was the rudest salesperson I think I've ever encountered.  Said that the only people who don't upgrade to the newest program are essentially emotional ninies or just stubborn.  He inferred that my SVN membership was an old Chevy and he was selling BMWs... but maybe an old Chevy is ok for some people (insinuating that I'm a podunk Chevy guy if I don't want his Beemer).  He painted the picture that 85% of owners are converting into the Marriott system and that those who don't will be left trading a small number of units with each other in an ever diminishing pool.  He also said the current Vistana trading system will be gone by August of this year, and Vistana owners will not have access to Marriott properties except through Interval International.  I told him and his boss that they are giving Marriott a very bad name with such policies/practices.  They had nothing more to say.  If it ends up that I loose my SVN trading capabilities, I guess I'll just use II.... but I won't give a nickle to Marriott.


That’s interesting because the MVC ratio after a decade is closer to 60/40.  MVC uses II for trading.  An internal system was never created. And if StarOptions are going away, why are ppl still being offered to retro resale contracts?  Goodness these sales reps give the trade a bad name.


----------



## CPNY (Jan 28, 2020)

SteelerGal said:


> That’s interesting because the MVC ratio after a decade is closer to 60/40.  MVC uses II for trading.  An internal system was never created. And if StarOptions are going away, why are ppl still being offered to retro resale contracts?  Goodness these sales reps give the trade a bad name.


Let me tell ya, I’m usually “on” it and very skeptical. How could I not have picked that up! You are SO RIGHT!! Why would they be selling Retro if there is no point? Grasping these people are. I was told a year ago I need to buy by July since beginning in August Retro was going away. Lol. Classic


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 28, 2020)

SteelerGal said:


> That’s interesting because the MVC ratio after a decade is closer to 60/40.  MVC uses II for trading.  An internal system was never created. And if StarOptions are going away, why are ppl still being offered to retro resale contracts?  Goodness these sales reps give the trade a bad name.


What do you mean by MVC uses II for trading and that an internal system was never created?  The MVC internal system is the Destination Club program.


----------



## DannyTS (Jan 28, 2020)

Moontrekker said:


> I did an owner update last week at Sheraton Vistana Villages (24Jan20).  The Marriott rep was the rudest salesperson I think I've ever encountered.  Said that the only people who don't upgrade to the newest program are essentially emotional ninies or just stubborn.  He inferred that my SVN membership was an old Chevy and he was selling BMWs... but maybe an old Chevy is ok for some people (insinuating that I'm a podunk Chevy guy if I don't want his Beemer).  He painted the picture that 85% of owners are converting into the Marriott system and that those who don't will be left trading a small number of units with each other in an ever diminishing pool.  He also said the current Vistana trading system will be gone by August of this year, and Vistana owners will not have access to Marriott properties except through Interval International.  I told him and his boss that they are giving Marriott a very bad name with such policies/practices.  They had nothing more to say.  If it ends up that I loose my SVN trading capabilities, I guess I'll just use II.... but I won't give a nickle to Marriott.


wow, so the sales have been going so well for them lol, I wonder why they feel the need to yell and scream and tell all the lies then!. The problem of course is that not 85% of the week owners have converted and this creates inventory challenges, I am sure they have complains. We have found out that many people have trouble booking Laguanamar with Aventuras at 12-8 months, even low season. It is not totally surprising since Lagunamar is the more in demand "home" resort and its contribution to the Aventuras inventory is a fraction of the other 2 resorts in the Flex.


----------



## SteelerGal (Jan 28, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> What do you mean by MVC uses II for trading and that an internal system was never created?  The MVC internal system is the Destination Club program.


Not everyone can utilize DC for trading.  I do not have access since I just purchased last year.  
DC would be considered an overlay, addition in comparison to other Systems that had points system instituted day 1.


----------



## JIMinNC (Jan 28, 2020)

SteelerGal said:


> Not everyone can utilize DC for trading.  I do not have access since I just purchased last year.
> DC would be considered an overlay, addition in comparison to other Systems that had points system instituted day 1.



For an enrolled owner it might fairly be considered an overlay - an additional option -  but for new purchasers of Destination Club points, it is THE system - the only system. II is simply a way to use your points externally from Marriott.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 28, 2020)

I have noticed that there are no longer any Marriott or Vistana Orlando getaways after August. We were looking at one a while back in September and it is now gone. All the other inventory out there after August is gone. I doubt it was all booked up. Similar things have happened in the past when inventory vanished only to show up again. Wonder if they are pulling or withholding it in anticipation of something?


----------



## CPNY (Jan 28, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> I have noticed that there are no longer any Marriott or Vistana Orlando getaways after August. We were looking at one a while back in September and it is now gone. All the other inventory out there after August is gone. I doubt it was all booked up. Similar things have happened in the past when inventory vanished only to show up again. Wonder if they are pulling or withholding it in anticipation of something?


Interesting observation. Maybe they are pulling all of their inventory for that third overlay program. The suspense is killing me. Who’s speculation will be right? Lol


----------



## DannyTS (Jan 29, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> I have noticed that there are no longer any Marriott or Vistana Orlando getaways after August. We were looking at one a while back in September and it is now gone. All the other inventory out there after August is gone. I doubt it was all booked up. Similar things have happened in the past when inventory vanished only to show up again. Wonder if they are pulling or withholding it in anticipation of something?


I can see non-Orlando Vistana getaways after August. So why just Orlando? Maybe they are holding the units for MVC corporate events? To train sales people about the new program? Unless they start to pull all other Vistana and Marriott getaways, it does not appear to be related to saving the inventory for the new program.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 29, 2020)

DannyTS said:


> I can see non-Orlando Vistana getaways after August. So why just Orlando? Maybe they are holding the units for MVC corporate events? To train sales people about the new program? Unless they start to pull all other Vistana and Marriott getaways, it does not appear to be related to saving the inventory for the new program.



It’s probably just another II system glitch. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 29, 2020)

Ken555 said:


> It’s probably just another II system glitch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That is what I am thinking. It seems to happen every year. A few years ago there were tons of fall getaways excep the entire month of October. October certainly isn't high time in Orlando, but they couldn't explain why Orlando was not available in Marriott getaways for all of October.


----------



## youppi (Jan 31, 2020)

@dioxide45 You are right. There is only 3 Getaways weeks available after August at any Marriott's/Vistana in Orlando


----------



## CPNY (Feb 1, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> That is what I am thinking. It seems to happen every year. A few years ago there were tons of fall getaways excep the entire month of October. October certainly isn't high time in Orlando, but they couldn't explain why Orlando was not available in Marriott getaways for all of October.


I hope it’s just a glitch!


----------

